
Top Next-Gen Security Firm Leaking Terabytes of Customer Data - gridscomputing
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/top-next-gen-security-firm-leaking-terabytes-of-customer-data/
======
ganoushoreilly
It’s not the least bit surprising, almost every endpoint tool out there leaks
data.

